# عاوز تسرع النت بحد بجد يا شباب من غير برامج ولا يحزنون



## PETER_OSCAR (10 فبراير 2009)

انا عرفت طرقة بسيطة وسهلة تخلي المتصفح بتاعك صروو:s: ووخ

طريقة سهلة 
للي يعاني من بطى الانترنت عندة

الطريقة سهلة
فلنبدأ

إذهب لقائمة إبدأ > تشغيل >RUN> إكتب Regedit و إضغط موافق

إذهب إلى التالي بالترتيب علي الجنب
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
ثم
Software
ثم 
Microsoft
ثم
Windows
ثمCurrentVersion
ثم
Explorer
ثم
RemoteComputer
************************Space 

ستجد قيمتين من هما هذه القيمة
{D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF}
قم بحذفها وذلك بالضغط عليها بالزر الأيمن ثم Delete

ستلاحظ سرعة في التصفح

لماذا صار متصفحي أسرع ؟
لأن هذا الريجستري يوجه المتصفح للبحث عن ملفات مشتركة 
shared (remote) folders/files
في الشبكة مما يساعد على بطء المتصفح .
تمتع بالسرعة


----------



## SALVATION (10 فبراير 2009)

_مشكووووووووووووووور​_


----------



## just member (10 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى اكتير*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## totty (10 فبراير 2009)

*تـــــــــــم يا فنـــــــــدم

مــــــــــــــيرسى*​


----------



## jamil (10 فبراير 2009)

مشكور بيتر للمعلومه القيمه


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا ياباشا علي المعلومة​*


----------



## roven (12 فبراير 2009)

*شكراً يا بيتر على الطريقة
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## jamil (12 فبراير 2009)

عاشت الانامل الراقيه للمعلومات الراقيه


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (12 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على مروركم الجميل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا بيتر 


وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------

